# [TIP] Faire le ménage dans KDE après migration 3.4.x -> 3.5

## guilc

Cette question de "comment virer TOUT kde 3.4.x après avoir installé kde 3.5" revient assez souvent.

Vous avez pu le constater, les version majeures de kde sont "slottées", donc kde 3.4 et 3.5 peuvent fonctionner en même temps.

Mais voila, viens le temps de se débarrasser de la vieille version, et ce n'est pas forcément évident au premier abord. Et pourtant, c'est pas si compliqué  :Wink: 

Première constatation, tous les packages de kde sont situés dans la catégorie kde-base, et ils sont seuls dans cette catégorie. Ca va bien nous simplifier la vie ça, tiens  :Smile: 

Aller, on y va !

```
cd /var/db/pkg/ &&  find kde-base/ -mindepth 1 -type d | perl -pe 's/-[\d\.]+(-r\d+)?$//' | sort | uniq | xargs emerge -P
```

Ça y est, c'est presque fini  :Wink:  (hé oui, c'est pas si compliqué que ça)

Maintenant, vous n'avez plus de traces de kde 3.4.x !

Il reste une chose a faire : actuellement, les applis compilés sur kde 3.4 sont toujours dans le répertoire /usr/kde/3.4. amarok par exemple est de ceux là.

Une solution possible (y en a d'autres) :

```
equery belongs /usr/kde/3.4 | sed 's/^/=/' | xargs emerge -O
```

Et vous voila avec un kde tout propre, vous pouvez supprimer le répertoire /usr/kde/3.4  :Smile: 

----------

## TGL

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> find /usr/kde/3.4/ -type f -exec equery belongs '{}' \; | sort | uniq | xargs emerge -O
> ```
> ...

 

Le "equery belongs", pas besoin de le faire fichier par fichier, ça marche très bien sur les répertoires. Et puis aussi, il doit falloir rajouter des "=" devant les "categorie/nom-version" retournés. Ce qui donne donc  : 

```
equery belongs /usr/kde/3.4 | sed 's:^:=:' | xargs ce que tu veux
```

----------

## guilc

Bah j'avais fait ça parceque le "equery belongs /usr/kde/3.4/" avait rendu vide sur une de mes machines, alors qu'il y avait des fichiers appartenant a amarok a l'intérieur de ce répertoire...

D'ou mon hack je doit dire assez moche et plus lent  :Smile:  Au moins j'étais sur que ça marche a tous les coups.

Tiens, juste pour les "=", j'ai copié/collé la mauvaise ligne  :Smile: 

----------

## TGL

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Bah j'avais fait ça parceque le "equery belongs /usr/kde/3.4/" avait rendu vide

 

Ah, oui... Faut pas de slash après le nom de répertoire, ceci explique celà.

----------

## guilc

AHHHHHHHHH, ben ça alors, fallait le deviner  :Smile: 

En même temps, il est vrai que c'est normal, dans les fichiers CONTENTS, je viens de voir qu'il n'y a pas les / après les répertoires...

Bon, j'édite le post avec ça, maintenant que je suis convaincu  :Wink: 

----------

